# electric turntable displays for plants



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 7, 2015)

I would like to find 2 electric turntables for the plants in my tent.  Something that uses little electricity and will spin quietly forever with weight of non mature plant.  Got 2 clones in a 3x3.


----------



## zem (Jun 7, 2015)

i am curious why you want that inside your tent? sorry i can't help in finding one


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 7, 2015)

Why?  There is no benefit to doing this.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 7, 2015)

Sure there is.  It's like having multiple light sources yes?  Would you rather have a 10kwh too with stationary lights or same 10kwh room same size with lights that moved.  Stuff won't get shaded etc etc.  Just a bipolar ocd thought


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 7, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> Sure there is. It's like having multiple light sources yes? Would you rather have a 10kwh too with stationary lights or same 10kwh room same size with lights that moved. Stuff won't get shaded etc etc. Just a bipolar ocd thought


 
no way...  one light source is just that one light source...  light movers are used to cover more sq feet with the same amount of light and not really up wattage...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 7, 2015)

And light movers are of questionable value.  I have 2 that I do not use.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 7, 2015)

Then you have the equipment to test this I think you yield more when you use em per light if you have multiple lights


----------



## zem (Jun 8, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> Sure there is.  It's like having multiple light sources yes?  Would you rather have a 10kwh too with stationary lights or same 10kwh room same size with lights that moved.  Stuff won't get shaded etc etc.  Just a bipolar ocd thought


lol i suggest that you deal with bipolar ocd in another way :laugh:


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 8, 2015)

So you don't think it will help anything  lol.  So I'm silly...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 8, 2015)

No, you are not silly.  In theory, it may sound good, but it just won't do what you think it will do.  And I believe that it could confuse the plant and actually be detrimental as this does not happen in nature.  While we are not trying to actually imitate outdoor conditions, we do need to keep in mind that the plant has evolved to certain conditions and we do not change those, but try to optimize them.  Another example is that the plants do not like to be lit from underneath--sounds good, more light is better isn't it?  But, the undersides of the leaves do not get light in nature and they do not want it indoors either.

Concentrate on getting through at least a few grows without trying new things.  Get the basics down first and learn what the plant needs and wants.  After you have several grows under your belt you will understand the plant a lot better.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm not talking about underside of leaves in talking about spinning plant slowly automated... How people turn their plants quarter turn every day etc.....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 8, 2015)

Maybe reread my post.  I understand what YOU are talking about.  I was just bringing up another instance where something might sound good, but isn't.  Plants do not whirl around in nature, I can see no real benefit and it may confuse the plants like lighting under the leaves.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 8, 2015)

Cool I see what your saying. And it makes more sense.


----------



## yarddog (Jun 8, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> Cool I see what your saying. And it makes more sense.


Sent you a pm


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 8, 2015)

Good.  Didn't want any confusion.  Get some grows under your belt...and then do some experimenting.  Watch your plants closely as they are growing to watch growth patterns and see what they like best.  Then when you have a good understanding of the basics, you can get a bit creative--different advanced training methods and such.  But you gotta learn to walk before you can run.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 8, 2015)

I know you know your stuff.  Would love to have you jump in my journal every few days to see how they are doing and give input.  I think my plants loook retarded for some reason.   how long does it take leafsets to pop out once they are erect slightly curled.  Hope no problem with em.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 9, 2015)

Sometime we get funky leaves for no apparent reason.  Do you have pics of your plant here?


----------



## vostok (Jun 9, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> I would like to find 2 electric turntables for the plants in my tent.  Something that uses little electricity and will spin quietly forever with weight of non mature plant.  Got 2 clones in a 3x3.



The only advantage I can see here: is the laterals even the trics will grow out equally or very evenly ..most of the plants trics would color about the same time,
that said and as a grower *I'm concerned about the welfare of my plants and spinning about 360s for 3 months ...'Ain't Looking After Your Plant'
* for that reason I have to agree with the admin above ...!


----------

